# Tool used staking M-9 extractor pin



## Bighank (Jan 6, 2015)

Is there a specific tool used to stake the M-9 extractor pin? Can locktite be used instead of staking?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bighank said:


> Is there a specific tool used to stake the M-9 extractor pin? Can locktite be used instead of staking?


No, don't use locktight.

I have read from many that a flatheaded screw driver can be used to notch the extractor pin. I'm sending U a PM.


----------

